# Meds are helping me cope



## faios (Dec 19, 2016)

I posted in the recovery section because I am substantially better after starting meds. It took 11 months to find the right medications and many,,,many inpatient hospitalizations, so don't be discouraged if one med doesn't work for you. There are plenty out there and plenty of med combos to try.

How do meds help me personally? They make me not care about the leftover bits of DP/DR I have. I can go out and actually feel enjoyment in what I'm doing at the moment. I can drive around alone and drive far out of my comfort zone now. I don't have panic attacks anymore. I can engage with other people and things seem real and not fake.

Which meds am I taking? (you may say this sounds like a lot, but it's what is working /for me/):

Clomipramine 250 mg

Seroquel 200 mg

Abilify 15 mg

Klonopin 1 to 3 mg per day

Which med has helped me the most? Clomipramine AKA Anafranil. It's an older tricyclic antidepressant. Most doctors won't prescribe it unless you ask for it by name.

Any questions? Feel free to PM me or post here.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey just wondering how you were feeling since you last posted this?? I'm thinking of asking my dr about the clomipramine to help me with my OCD thinking about dp


----------

